# New software for the Series 3 V11h



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

One of my Series 3s (original) just got a new software version 11h. The only thing I noticed was a new line in SI screen* RF Remote battery level*, for whatever that means. My level was *Unavailable* This may be for the new keyboard remote.
If anybody finds any other new things please report.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

This is the version that is supposed to fix the analog grey screen bug and add support for new features (prep work for Pandora?).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

steve614 said:


> This is the version that is supposed to fix the analog grey screen bug and add support for new features (prep work for Pandora?).


I have not tried a keyboard yet, but the keyboard feature may now work as it does with the Series 4. I will try it later today.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

steve614 said:


> This is the version that is supposed to fix the analog grey screen bug.


Not sure where your info is from, but that would be OUTSTANDING!


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

Sweet, if this is true. It will bring it in line with the TIVO Premiere.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

DBLClick said:


> Sweet, if this is true. It will bring it in line with the TIVO Premiere.


For that to happen we'd need single M-card support for the S3 and suggestions with a TA attached for both the S3 and HD.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lessd said:


> This may be for the new keyboard remote.


It's unquestionably for the new keyboard remote. That's the same display as on a Premiere. Try plugging in a USB keyboard.


----------



## jtso (Oct 2, 2009)

I've just updated my system to 11h, and I can confirm that a USB keyboard works with my HDXL. I'm just starting to explore this now and discovering that in addition to very speedy searches using the alpha-numeric keys, the function keys have all kinds of shortcuts as well.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

jtso said:


> I've just updated my system to 11h, and I can confirm that a USB keyboard works with my HDXL. I'm just starting to explore this now and discovering that in addition to very speedy searches using the alpha-numeric keys, the function keys have all kinds of shortcuts as well.


So, will any USB KB work? I wonder if a wireless USB KB will work? I also wonder if we can find the Function Key shortcuts? Time to play as all my THD's have upgraded drives so I need something else to break!


----------



## jtso (Oct 2, 2009)

Dave Zatz has a list of keyboard shortcuts posted by McBrine:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-04/tivo-premieres-keyboard-surprises-wireless-ip/

I'm using an old spare Apple wired USB keyboard.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I am still at 11.0g...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Still g here too


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> Still g here too


I only have V11h on only one of my four Series 3 TiVos so I guess we are in the two week* see if there are any problems*. I am glad the keyboard works as i got a wireless one for my TiVo TPXL I am not using now, will try it out in a few days.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It'll be a couple of weeks before everybody gets the new version. TiVo is in CS ramp mode right now where the software is in limited release.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, 1 of my 3 has it. My wife has an IR keyboard for her Palm TX, but I guess that will not work. Will any wireless usb keyboard, from a PC, work?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

MPSAN said:


> OK, 1 of my 3 has it. My wife has an IR keyboard for her Palm TX, but I guess that will not work. Will any wireless usb keyboard, from a PC, work?


Pretty much any USB HID type keyboard will work. This leaves out many of the IR keyboards, but most wired and RF based keyboards will work.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, will give it a try!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

StanSimmons said:


> Pretty much any USB HID type keyboard will work. This leaves out many of the IR keyboards, but most wired and RF based keyboards will work.


OK acronym dropper , HID = "human interface device" and this just means most keyboards with a USB connector, doesn't it?


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Came home to a black screen and a thoroughly wedged S3 that hadn't recorded anything during the day. Power cycle seemed to take longer than normal and had 11h when it was done. I do see the RF remote battery level entry in the system info screen. I'll have to give it a try with a spare usb keyboard. 

I don't see why an IR keyboard wouldn't work, unless you're assuming it's an IR keyboard that works through the computer's built-in IR interface (basically a serial port) instead of a USB dongle.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

dlfl said:


> OK acronym dropper , HID = "human interface device" and this just means most keyboards with a USB connector, doesn't it?


Basically. Unless someone deliberatly built a non-standard USB keyboard that didn't follow the USB-HID rules for reporting itself as a keyboard. 
(But that's be a pretty useless keyboard since most computers wouldn't work with it. Or at least it wouldn't work until the OS completely booted and loaded whatever crazy custom driver it took to talk to it.)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Basically. Unless someone deliberately built a non-standard USB keyboard that didn't follow the USB-HID rules for reporting itself as a keyboard.
> (But that's be a pretty useless keyboard since most computers wouldn't work with it. Or at least it wouldn't work until the OS completely booted and loaded whatever crazy custom driver it took to talk to it.)


Tivo's software will only recognize an approved (WD DVR Expander) eSata drive.

Tivo could have done the same thing so only a tivo USB keyboard would work.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lew said:


> Tivo's software will only recognize an approved (WD DVR Expander) eSata drive.
> 
> Tivo could have done the same thing so only a tivo USB keyboard would work.


But they did not do that as far as we know, people have been using wired and wireless keyboards on the Series 4 without problems.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> Basically. Unless someone deliberatly built a non-standard USB keyboard that didn't follow the USB-HID rules for reporting itself as a keyboard.
> (But that's be a pretty useless keyboard since most computers wouldn't work with it. Or at least it wouldn't work until the OS completely booted and loaded whatever crazy custom driver it took to talk to it.)


Many of the early IR PC keyboards, like the SK-7500, used either PS/2 connector dongles or used the serial IR built into many laptops and some desktops. Those early IR keyboards won't work, and neither will the "WebPal" and other similar IR keyboards for TV Web products.

I'm hoping that the Microsoft branded "eHome" IR keyboard/mouse products made in the last few years will work. I have one that I've used with my HTPC and I'm waiting on v11.0h to give it a try.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

StanSimmons said:


> Many of the early IR PC keyboards, like the SK-7500, used either PS/2 connector dongles or used the serial IR built into many laptops and some desktops. Those early IR keyboards won't work, and neither will the "WebPal" and other similar IR keyboards for TV Web products.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Microsoft branded "eHome" IR keyboard/mouse products made in the last few years will work. I have one that I've used with my HTPC and I'm waiting on v11.0h to give it a try.


Why the heck would you want an IR keyboard? You would have to make sure that the transmitter was pointed at the Tivo (or that it has transmitters on all sides)... I don't know what the current state of MS's IR keyboards are, but the old ones wouldn't work with the Tivo, because they don't come with a IR-to-USB dongle. While the Tivo does have an IR receiver, there is no IR keyboard standard (just like there is no standard code sets for all TV remotes). Tivo implemented this in such a way that a USB-HID keyboard will work. IR isn't USB... Now if you want a wireless keyboard to work, things are much easier for you. Just hop on down to any store that sells wireless keyboards (even Walmart...) and you can have one. This wouldn't be true if they had gone with an IR implementation. This way you actually have a ton of choice what you use.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

socrplyr said:


> Why the heck would you want an IR keyboard? You would have to make sure that the transmitter was pointed at the Tivo (or that it has transmitters on all sides)... I don't know what the current state of MS's IR keyboards are, but the old ones wouldn't work with the Tivo, because they don't come with a IR-to-USB dongle. While the Tivo does have an IR receiver, there is no IR keyboard standard (just like there is no standard code sets for all TV remotes). Tivo implemented this in such a way that a USB-HID keyboard will work. IR isn't USB... Now if you want a wireless keyboard to work, things are much easier for you. Just hop on down to any store that sells wireless keyboards (even Walmart...) and you can have one. This wouldn't be true if they had gone with an IR implementation. This way you actually have a ton of choice what you use.


My only concern is that most wireless USB KeyBoards do not have the range needed if you are 10+ feet from your TV.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

socrplyr said:


> Why the heck would you want an IR keyboard? You would have to make sure that the transmitter was pointed at the Tivo (or that it has transmitters on all sides)... I don't know what the current state of MS's IR keyboards are, but the old ones wouldn't work with the Tivo, because *they don't come with a IR-to-USB dongle*. While the Tivo does have an IR receiver, there is no IR keyboard standard (just like there is no standard code sets for all TV remotes). Tivo implemented this in such a way that a USB-HID keyboard will work. IR isn't USB... Now if you want a wireless keyboard to work, things are much easier for you. Just hop on down to any store that sells wireless keyboards (even Walmart...) and you can have one. This wouldn't be true if they had gone with an IR implementation. This way you actually have a ton of choice what you use.


Then I guess my Microsoft keyboard and mouse works by magic.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

StanSimmons said:


> Then I guess my Microsoft keyboard and mouse works by magic.


You may have just proved my point. It isn't USB-HID, it is proprietary (at least it requires a proprietary driver). Do you have a USB dongle that you plugged in to make it work? Or do you have a Media Center that has it built in (in which case you can't get one)? If you do have the dongle, is all it needs the standard USB-HID driver and nothing else?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

socrplyr said:


> You may have just proved my point. It isn't USB-HID, it is proprietary (at least it requires a proprietary driver). Do you have a USB dongle that you plugged in to make it work? Or do you have a Media Center that has it built in (in which case you can't get one)? If you do have the dongle, is all it needs the standard USB-HID driver and nothing else?


Ummm, what does it say at the top of that list? 

The keyboard and mouse came with a IR/USB dongle. That dongle shows up in the list of HID Devices. I don't remember installing a device driver for it, but Win7 may have had the proper driver already in the setup DVD.

When 11.0h shows up on my TiVoHD, then I'll find out if that particular IR keyboard will work with the TiVo... if it doesn't work, then I'll end up buying one of the keyboards that have already been tested.

I'm still not sure why you are being argumentative. I've stated all along that many IR keyboards won't work, and that I'm HOPING that my keyboard will be an exception.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

StanSimmons said:


> Ummm, what does it say at the top of that list?
> 
> The keyboard and mouse came with a IR/USB dongle. That dongle shows up in the list of HID Devices. I don't remember installing a device driver for it, but Win7 may have had the proper driver already in the setup DVD.
> 
> ...


The top of the list doesn't necessarily mean it is USB-HID compliant, but it still could be. If there is a proprietary driver for it (esp since it was from MS), it was definitely included in Win7 (much better included driver support for almost everything). Since you have a dongle you have a shot with it, just as long as it just reports it via the standard method. I was more under the impression that the original suggestion was to use IR as in Tivo's IR (which won't work). If the device has its own IR adapter that you want to route a sensor to the front of the entertainment center, that will work just as long as the USB dongle with it just reports it as USB-HID. (This would not have worked with some of the keyboards I saw advertised as they worked with MS's already built in adapter, but now I realize this was probably back in the WinXP days where there was a separate MCE that you couldn't buy at retail and only from an OEM presumably with a computer and the built in sensor.) I'm sorry I came off as argumentative, I sometimes slip into what sounds more that mode when I am trying to be conversational.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Since one USB port has the wireless Tivo adapter and the other is connected to the tuning adapter... can you plug in some kind of passive USB hub into the Tivo to use more than two devices if I wanted to use a keyboard?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

dcstager said:


> Since one USB port has the wireless Tivo adapter and the other is connected to the tuning adapter... can you plug in some kind of passive USB hub into the Tivo to use more than two devices if I wanted to use a keyboard?


I could be wrong, but I believe the Tivo software had supported USB hubs for a while now. There is really no such thing as a passive hub. There are powered and unpowered ones, but not passive. There should be no difference between the two kinds, unless the wireless adapter/keyboard needs more power (then you just need a powered one).


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

One of my S3's has received 11h. My area just went SDV and my TA is working.

This 11h S3 is still recording suggestions for me, which is a functionality I thought was broken with SDV.

Maybe suggestions have been fixed?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

DaveDFW said:


> One of my S3's has received 11h. My area just went SDV and my TA is working.
> 
> This 11h S3 is still recording suggestions for me, which is a functionality I thought was broken with SDV.
> 
> Maybe suggestions have been fixed?


Is the one with 11h the only one that is recording suggestions? It would be great if TiVo fixed the problem in 11h. Im out of town till next week so I cant check my S3/THD. Fingers crossed....


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Hmm I have never had a problem recording suggestions with my SDV adapter... Is this a wide problem with Tivos?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

socrplyr said:


> Hmm I have never had a problem recording suggestions with my SDV adapter... Is this a wide problem with Tivos?


There are quite a few folks with the problem. Both my THD and S3 have the issue. My PXL works fine though. If I unhook the TA from S3/THD overnight and plug it back in the morning, the Suggestions list will repopulate during the night and it will record suggestions for about a week until the list runs dry. Kinda like the issue TiVo recently fixed with the presence of the TA causing S3's to not see S2 boxes in the NPL (or something like that). I cant imagine this being alll that hard to fix..

Thread reference...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=419814&highlight=suggestions+ta


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

socrplyr said:


> Hmm I have never had a problem recording suggestions with my SDV adapter... Is this a wide problem with Tivos?


Someone explained to me that this is only a problem if you have a TA/SDV adaptor _and_ your cable company configured their SDV switches a certain way. 
So it only affects some people.

Apparently the SDV request that the tuning adaptor sends has a flag that shows whether a recording is user requested or not. I guess the idea is that if a SDV switch did get maxed out it would be polite to prioritize user requested programs over things like suggestions.
TiVo applies that flag to show that manual records, season passes, and auto-recording wishlists are user requested, but suggestions are not.

_Apparently_ some cable companies have just flat out configured their SDV switches to always reject requests that aren't user requested, instead of only doing so if the switch is at capacity. (Always reject = no suggestions)


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Someone explained to me that this is only a problem if you have a TA/SDV adaptor _and_ your cable company configured their SDV switches a certain way.
> So it only affects some people.
> 
> Apparently the SDV request that the tuning adaptor sends has a flag that shows whether a recording is user requested or not. I guess the idea is that if a SDV switch did get maxed out it would be polite to prioritize user requested programs over things like suggestions.
> ...


Ive heard that story before.. but it doesnt explain what I see. S3/THD refuses to record suggestions while PXL records them fine. Further, I took that explanation to my TWC Engineering contact who told me that TWC does not configure SDV server that way. TWC setup will 'dump' background requests if a 'foreground' request needs the bandwidth. This could cause dropped suggestions during peak usage times.. but not 'zero' suggestions.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

So far only 1 of my 3 THD's have this update. Any idea when TIVO may give it to every TIVO?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

MPSAN said:


> So far only 1 of my 3 THD's have this update. Any idea when TIVO may give it to every TIVO?


Usually they have an 'early release' program to make sure they didnt screw anything up and their phones ring off the hook. I would expect a general release in a couple weeks.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

From past experience, the initial trial set of people to receive the update during the week. Just about exactly two weeks later everyone else starts getting it. It takes about one to two weeks from that point for everyone to get it (probably less, but I am being conservative to keep you from whining ). In the old days the initial release used to have a letter in its version so it would be something like (and I am making this up) 11.0g-Hxx. Instead of 11.0g-xxx, where x is a numeric. I haven't been on the initial release waves, so I can't tell you if this still happens.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, but I guess it is rolled out to a TIVO and not your account. That would explain why only 1 of my 3 THD's, which were bought all at once from TIVO, has the change. If it is per account, then it does not make sense.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MPSAN said:


> OK, but I guess it is rolled out to a TIVO and not your account. That would explain why only 1 of my 3 THD's, which were bought all at once from TIVO, has the change. If it is per account, then it does not make sense.


It doesn't happen per account. It's more like the Tivo server farm only sees a bunch of Tivos connected and randomly picks TSNs to send the software to. 
My thoughts:
I think you would want to ramdomly vary what Tivos get the software first to avoid the same people getting the software first every time.
Perhaps by doing it per Tivo instead of per account allows a more diverse random pool of Tivo owners that get the software first.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

SCSIRAID said:


> Is the one with 11h the only one that is recording suggestions? It would be great if TiVo fixed the problem in 11h. Im out of town till next week so I cant check my S3/THD. Fingers crossed....


It looks like my Tivos aren't good candidates for testing this issue. Both my 11h and my 11g are recording suggestions with TAs attached and active.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

DaveDFW said:


> It looks like my Tivos aren't good candidates for testing this issue. Both my 11h and my 11g are recording suggestions with TAs attached and active.


Oh well... I just keep my fingers crossed....


----------



## indiblue73 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hesitiate to say this for fear of jinxing it, but I've had the 11h version since the 13th and have not had any grey screen/freezing screen issues since then. Ever since 11g installed in April, I've had to reboot at least 1x/day.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

indiblue73 said:


> I hesitiate to say this for fear of jinxing it, but I've had the 11h version since the 13th and have not had any grey screen/freezing screen issues since then. Ever since 11g installed in April, I've had to reboot at least 1x/day.


Now you've done it.... we are all doomed now...


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

SCSIRAID said:


> Now you've done it.... we are all doomed now...


Yeah...now we will never get it if we did not get freezes, etc..

Can I get it if I give them one on my SCSI cards? I still have them!


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

indiblue73 said:


> I hesitiate to say this for fear of jinxing it, but I've had the 11h version since the 13th and have not had any grey screen/freezing screen issues since then. Ever since 11g installed in April, I've had to reboot at least 1x/day.


Please keep us updated on your progress!!


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

I still have 11.0g but i wonder if the software update will resolve the Netflix pink screen of death ? Any have news about that ?

(link provided for reference) - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8043677#post8043677


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

tough joe said:


> I still have 11.0g but i wonder if the software update will resolve the Netflix pink screen of death ? Any have news about that ?
> 
> (link provided for reference) - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8043677#post8043677


Probably not, but I do have a workaround for you. If you are going to be away from your Tivo for an hour, Exit the Netflix app (it will save your place). While you are at it, make sure you turn off your TV too (save a little energy).  Netflix shouldn't do that. Just knowing how Netflix is set up on the Tivo, I doubt there is going to be a fix for it. I doubt there is going to be a fix for anything Netflix related (at least not until they update the app to be more in line with what all the other devices now have).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Shouldn't it be time for this to start mass rollouts? 

Scott


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Shouldn't it be time for this to start mass rollouts?
> 
> Scott


Maybe it is. One of my S3's just got it today.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

It looks like it's (V11h) out tonight as the rest of my Series 3s have gotten the *pending restart *after forcing a call after 9PM EST.


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

lessd said:


> It looks like it's (V11h) out tonight as the rest of my Series 3s have gotten the *pending restart *after forcing a call after 9PM EST.


Same here. My Series3 didn't pick it up with the normally scheduled call in this afternoon. Forcing a connection around 9:30 this evening and it showed "pending restart". A quick reboot and I now have "h".

Steve


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

Has anyone received the update on an HD XL unit? A forced connection still isn't resulting in the "pending restart" message for mine.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

HD XL here.

I've had 11h for a couple weeks, I think.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

deandashl said:


> HD XL here.
> 
> I've had 11h for a couple weeks, I think.


Thanks for the confirmation. And I'd forgotten that jtso reported receiving the update on an HD XL unit a couple of weeks ago.

So I suppose that it's just a matter of waiting for TiVo to begin the wide rollout for this model, which presumably will occur soon.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Rowsdower said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. And I'd forgotten that jtso reported receiving the update on an HD XL unit a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> So I suppose that it's just a matter of waiting for TiVo to begin the wide rollout for this model, which presumably will occur soon.


After the two weeks, you don't necessarily receive it immediately. Some will get it before others. If you force an update, that could only speed up the new download by the amount of time it would take until the next regularly scheduled connection. (Your spot in the list is predetermined and not based upon connections.)

Edit: By the way I did receive it overnight.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

S3 here. Last call, at 6:15am today, got no update.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I just got it yesterday.

I was trying the cheap way of resetting the TA via reboot, but no, I had to completely disconnect the usb connector and power cycle it of course, after waiting for the extra reset and the sw update to be installed 

Anyway, found this thread to see what it was after I saw the update. Thx.

PS: No suggestions recorded here on my S3 for as long as I can remember. Though it used to record them.

-David


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Has anyone from TiVo told us what 11.0h is supposed to fix? We did get such a post for 11.0g.

The only hint I've seen is the analog tuner gray screen (or whatever it's called) problem.

I'm hoping for a fix to the tuning failure problems (requiring manual retuning) on SDV channels, although I'm guessing that's not in there.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dlfl said:


> Has anyone from TiVo told us what 11.0h is supposed to fix? We did get such a post for 11.0g.
> 
> The only hint I've seen is the analog tuner gray screen (or whatever it's called) problem.
> 
> I'm hoping for a fix to the tuning failure problems (requiring manual retuning) on SDV channels, although I'm guessing that's not in there.


Its very possible that it only adds support for the remote with the keypad.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

socrplyr said:


> After the two weeks, you don't necessarily receive it immediately. Some will get it before others. If you force an update, that could only speed up the new download by the amount of time it would take until the next regularly scheduled connection. (Your spot in the list is predetermined and not based upon connections.)


Thanks for clarifying! I recall talk of staggered TiVo updates in the past, but 6.3 for the HR10-250 was the most recent one that I eagerly awaited. Since then, I've only been pleasantly surprised by feature additions about which I didn't happen to read in advance (e.g. Netflix streaming).

I've hoped for the ability to use a USB keyboard since 2002, so this is a welcome development (albeit a side effect of the upcoming QWERTY remote control's introduction).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I got 11.0h last night. The only difference that I saw is the one reported in the original post in this thread, there's now a RF Remote battery level in the system info screen.

I never had the gray screen problem since I have no analog channels. No SDV either.

As for the update process, normally the Series 3 boxes are all updated rather quickly since there's not a lot of them out there, compared to the older Series 2 boxes which sometimes took weeks to upgrade all of them.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Nothing on my TiVo HD yet.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Both my S3 and HD updated last night.


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmm i tried to connect to the TiVo Service at 1:51 PM and well i got this message.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

csm10495 said:


> Hmmm i tried to connect to the TiVo Service at 1:51 PM and well i got this message.


That means your box already downloaded the update and is waiting till 2 AM to install it Check you system info screen, it should show the last update status as pending restart. You can just reboot the box to install the update.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

morac said:


> That means your box already downloaded the update and is waiting till 2 AM to install it Check you system info screen, it should show the last update status as pending restart. You can just reboot the box to install the update.


Yeah - I am pending restart as well. Think I"ll just wait til 2AM....heaven knows what will happen, since my Expander could be dying.


----------



## bidderman9 (Nov 8, 2007)

Any updates on the USB keyboard testing (wireless or wired?)

Thanks!


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I have 4 S3s. The 2 connected to my main TV updated fine. The other 2, connected to another TV, updated fine, except--they reverted to "native" in the "video" option in "settings". I had to set them to 108i fixed, like my other ones.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

All of my TiVoHD gotten the update yesterday and I waited to see if it fixed the black screen problem... most part yes but I noticed there was frozen screen and I switched the tuner it comes out as black screen. The good news is that you do not have to reboot or tune to digital channels to get analog channels back. All you have to do is change the channels or trickplays. I will do more testing to see if trickplays are enough. Bad news is it is not 100% fixed like I hoped.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

DaveDFW said:


> For that to happen we'd need single M-card support for the S3 and suggestions with a TA attached for both the S3 and HD.


Hi Dave. 

As I type this, my TiVoHD is updating to this software. Do we know if this fixes the problem where the device dos not record any suggestions if a TA is connected?

Edit: I see there's some discussion about this. I've turned suggestions back on again, will see if this new software changes anything.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

I got the update to 11h on Tuesday. On Wednesday, the TiVo locked up and rebooted itself after trying to watch something from my Netflix Instant Watch list. So, apparently, Netflix functionality wasn't fixed in this release. I wonder how long TiVo will let a critical error (i.e., locks up, causes a reboot, or requires a reboot) in their system go uncorrected.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm convinced that they can't correct the lock up problem with Netflix as it's probably a driver or hardware problem. At least that's the only thing that could explain the lack of a fix other than incompetence.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

morac said:


> I'm convinced that they can't correct the lock up problem with Netflix as it's probably a driver or hardware problem. At least that's the only thing that could explain the lack of a fix other than incompetence.


Another explanation is that they intend to replace the current app with a new one (one in line with others that are out there now) and don't want to waste resources on fixing the current one. That of course isn't even speculation on my part, but a pipe dream.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

bidderman9 said:


> Any updates on the USB keyboard testing (wireless or wired?)
> 
> Thanks!


I got the update yesterday and hooked up an old Kensington wireless keyboard I had lying around. It works great! It's MUCH easier to search and set up wishlists now. I spent a good chunk of last night trying to think of new wishlists to create.

One thing I did notice, though, is that it doesn't seem to let you type letters when searching in the youtube app. I'm hoping this changes in the future, since that's one of the places where a keyboard would be most useful.


----------



## lwong (Mar 1, 2001)

My wireless Logitech diNovo Mini-keyboard works with my Series3 now. This makes it much easier to type now. Yay!


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Wife called to tell me that something was wrong with the TiVo yesterday. She said it rebooted. I told her it was probably installing this update. But then it complained that it couldn't find the external storage device...unplugged, restarted, and all was fine...sure enough it was this update...

HOWEVER. She just called to tell me that it is rebooting itself again. I would guess that *isn't* expected?


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Strange, 2 of my 3 THD's are still not updated. I want to see how I do with a keyboard. For those of you with wireless RF KB's how far away will the work?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I got the update, reboot in progress.
I am looking forward to testing the wireless keyboard option.

Hopefully as more people get the update, we'll get a better idea if the grey screen and TA adapter bugs are fixed.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

For those with S3/HD/HDXL *and a patched rom*, the patches for tivoapp v11.0h are out. The current available patches are: noencryption, cci byte, backdoors, nopromos, deletethisrecording?, 30secskip, nopauseads, bufferhack and NoMEK. I plan on installing cci byte, backdoors and bufferhack as soon as my machines all get v11.0h downloaded.

Search for "Deals, Freebies and TiVo" and "11.0h is rolling out".


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My S3 got the update today. Install and reboot went fine (even with TA connected).


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

My S3 got the new release last night. But, my 2 HD's haven't. What I didn't get is the message that tells you what the fixes are. I wonder if that feature about the "RF Remote Battery" is UHF remote that may be in the future? I can't imagine that would work with present hardware. But, who knows?

Don H


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

How long is this update supposed to take? I came home today and noticed a phone off the hook in my house, but nobody on the phone......Didn't think about the Tivo so I picked up a phone to hear the squealing Tivo disconnected so a short while later I forced a connection.
2 1/2 hours later when my wife got home she was PO'd that she had been trying to call home for the last 2 hrs and wondered who was on the phone so long. A half hour later Tivo was still tying up the phone line so I picked up a extension to get it to quit. Several minutes later it was still on the line so I pulled the phone line to the Tivo
I'm thinking about forcing a connection before bed, it had better be done by morning How large is this update?


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

My HDXL got the update last night when I forced the call and it installed it. All looks/ed fine until just a moment ago and I got a random CableCard error from Tivo that says to contact our provider.

Yet all of our channels appear fine and the diagnostic screens look fine. I sent a tweet msg to one of the reps who is going to look at it. 

It would be an odd coincidence of something related to the cablecard occurring immediately after an update when no problems have been present since the install a year ago 

We'll see!


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

jjeff said:


> How long is this update supposed to take? I came home today and noticed a phone off the hook in my house, but nobody on the phone......Didn't think about the Tivo so I picked up a phone to hear the squealing Tivo disconnected so a short while later I forced a connection.
> 2 1/2 hours later when my wife got home she was PO'd that she had been trying to call home for the last 2 hrs and wondered who was on the phone so long. A half hour later Tivo was still tying up the phone line so I picked up a extension to get it to quit. Several minutes later it was still on the line so I pulled the phone line to the Tivo
> I'm thinking about forcing a connection before bed, it had better be done by morning How large is this update?


This is somewhat different, but I got the update this AM (during a 2AM reboot).
This afternoon, it did a connection at around 3:30....A couple of hours later, I checked and found it still loading data (it had disconnected). I just checked again (over 7 hours later) and it is still at 82% loaded. Never having checked before, is it possible that it could STILL be loading data after this long a time?
I will check again in the AM, but still..


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

For those hoping this contained the analog gray screen fix, TiVoJerry posted this in another thread:



TiVoJerry said:


> We are currently rolling out a new version of software to customers but it does not carry the fix as we still want more time to evaluate. So, don't get too excited if you get 11.0h as it only carries support for a new expander (adds screens warning you if you use the USB connection).
> 
> I don't want to jinx things, but testing is going well.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

I just received the update. My spare USB keyboard is connected and operational. Finally! :up:


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I don't know no how large the update, or even how long it took since I started it when I went to bed and by morning it was finished(Tivo only shows when the update started) but my guess is in was in the MB whereas normal guide updates seem to be in the KB.
You'd think for large updates like this that Tivo would do it only during the night(for people with phone line connection). Tying up the phone line for hours during the evening is not cool, the 1 minute guide updates are no problem though and never causes a problem.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

MPSAN said:


> Strange, 2 of my 3 THD's are still not updated. I want to see how I do with a keyboard. For those of you with wireless RF KB's how far away will the work?


Mine has a dongle with a USB cord, and the keyboard works from about 8' away, but I assume you'll get a huge variance based on what type of keyboard you're using. Mine's an old Kensington.


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

Funny thing about using a keyboard, it works with every menu on my THD except the TiVo Search Beta


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MPSAN said:


> For those of you with wireless RF KB's how far away will the work?


I tested at 25 ft (didn't measure but it was close). Still worked.



csm10495 said:


> it works with every menu on my THD except the TiVo Search Beta


It doesn't work in the VOD menus either. Hopefully it will later.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

csm10495 said:


> Funny thing about using a keyboard, it works with every menu on my THD except the TiVo Search Beta


Not every other menu -- it doesn't work in any of the HME apps (of which that's one). This is the same as on the Premiere. Testing with my own HME apps back when the Premiere came out, there weren't even any events being sent to them for the keyboard presses, apart from the function keys, so it's not just the apps that will need updating.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

TerpBE said:


> Mine has a dongle with a USB cord, and the keyboard works from about 8' away, but I assume you'll get a huge variance based on what type of keyboard you're using. Mine's an old Kensington.


Well, I tested my wife's MS wireless KB and Mouse and was surprised to see that RF worked for at least 20' so I have hope if my other 2 THD's ever update. I do not want to test the 1 that has the update as it is a pain to get to that ones USB connection.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

jjeff said:


> How long is this update supposed to take? I came home today and noticed a phone off the hook in my house, but nobody on the phone......Didn't think about the Tivo so I picked up a phone to hear the squealing Tivo disconnected so a short while later I forced a connection.
> 2 1/2 hours later when my wife got home she was PO'd that she had been trying to call home for the last 2 hrs and wondered who was on the phone so long. A half hour later Tivo was still tying up the phone line so I picked up a extension to get it to quit. Several minutes later it was still on the line so I pulled the phone line to the Tivo
> I'm thinking about forcing a connection before bed, it had better be done by morning How large is this update?


JJEF.

I have a wireless connection on my TIVO's. I finally got 1 of HD's to get the update. I say it took a good 20 min. for the update to load and build. The reboot take longer than ususal as that's when the new release loads and become active. Your idea to do it at nite on the phone is a good one. That's what I would do if I were you.

Don H


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I just tried a Logitech bluetooth keyboard, mdl. # Y-RAN77 and it works fine. I found out the hard way that the escape key deletes programs in the Now Playing List. Now to figure out what each function key does.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

A J Ricaud said:


> I just tried a Logitech bluetooth keyboard, mdl. # Y-RAN77 and it works fine. I found out the hard way that the escape key deletes programs in the Now Playing List. Now to figure out what each function key does.


Post 10 on this thread shows some...

Cursor keys = arrows
Enter = Select
Esc = Clear
F1 = TiVo
F2 = LiveTV
F3 = Guide
F5 = Thumbs Up
F6 = Thumbs Down
F7 = Channel Up
F8 = Channel Down
F9 = Record (?)
F10 = Info


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

MPSAN said:


> Post 10 on this thread shows some...
> 
> Cursor keys = arrows
> Enter = Select
> ...


Thanks, MPSAN


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

The pause / break button pauses for me, i wish i could fast forward , rewind, and all that other fun, with the keyboard


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

csm10495 said:


> The pause / break button pauses for me, i wish i could fast forward , rewind, and all that other fun, with the keyboard


Well, my other two THD's did upgrade and I tried a wired USB KB. It works, but unless I want to search for something, I think the remote is better for general viewing.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Woke up this morning to the green power light blinking like crazy and a black screen. I rebooted my TiVo HD to find 11.0h had uploaded, since my TiVo has been freezing periodicly through out the day both on recorded programs and live TV needing to be rebooted each time to get the system working again.
There is a new screen that says 'Powering Up" that shakes while it is on the screen then the Tivo goes into a normal start up mode. Sometimes it works for several hours and sometimes for just a few minutes before it freezes again, im rather pissed off over this. I will be calling Tivo in the morning, it will be interesting to see what they have to say and what can be done about this. My Tivo HD was working fine before this update and it its current configuration its almost useless.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Joe01880 said:


> I will be calling Tivo in the morning, it will be interesting to see what they have to say and what can be done about this.


Before you call TiVo, you might try doing a kickstart.

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php

In your case, I would try 54 and then 52.


----------



## jeffshome (Jan 4, 2002)

I found an inexpensive, lightweight, compact wireless keyboard for the TiVo: the Microsoft Arc keyboard. I tested it at 30 away and it works fine.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

I *JUST* got the 11.0h-01-x-xxx update on my TiVo HD XL box. How did I find out? When I turned on my TiVo about 30 minutes ago (as I type this) by pressing the Live TV button on the remote, everything seem okay until I pressed the main TiVo button, then TV showed the THX logo screen before it displayed the main TiVo Central screen. It appears my update went a *LOT* smoother than other people's experiences here. :up:

Question: since I do have a spare USB port on the back on my TiVo box, how do I set up to use a remote keyboard?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

RayChuang88 said:


> Question: since I do have a spare USB port on the back on my TiVo box, how do I set up to use a remote keyboard?


Plug in any standard USB HID keyboard and use it... Most wireless ones are standard as well...


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

socrplyr said:


> Plug in any standard USB HID keyboard and use it... Most wireless ones are standard as well...


He may have left out a key word... 'not'... as in 'since I do NOT have a spare USB port on the back on my TiVo box, how do I set up to use a remote keyboard?'. The question seems to make more sense in that context.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

If you are out of USB ports a hub would probably work.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

RayChuang88 said:


> It appears my update went a *LOT* smoother than other people's experiences here. :up:


I would guess most people had no problem, you just don't hear from them. I have two S3s, my son has an HDXL, my dad has two HDs, no one has a problem.

Most of the time, it's the people with problems who post. And that's not a bad thing, that's how they can get help & support. But it makes it seem like there are problems everywhere, when there probably aren't.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

astrohip said:


> I would guess most people had no problem, you just don't hear from them. I have two S3s, my son has an HDXL, my dad has two HDs, no one has a problem.
> 
> Most of the time, it's the people with problems who post. And that's not a bad thing, that's how they can get help & support. But it makes it seem like there are problems everywhere, when there probably aren't.


Yeah, both of my THD's got 11h with no problem. I was kind of concerned as I was going to be out of town this weekend and had a bunch of stuff set to record, but all went well.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

RayChuang88 said:


> I *JUST* got the 11.0h-01-x-xxx update on my TiVo HD XL box. How did I find out? When I turned on my TiVo about 30 minutes ago (as I type this) by pressing the Live TV button on the remote, everything seem okay until I pressed the main TiVo button, then TV showed the THX logo screen before it displayed the main TiVo Central screen. It appears my update went a *LOT* smoother than other people's experiences here. :up:


I got the update over the weekend and only realized it because I happened to go into liveTV* and noticed that the two tuners were on the same channel.

*Oddly so I could tune the TiVo to a pair of channels I don't receive and slightly speed up the transfer I'd just started. Coincidentally the reboot just happened to leave both tuners on a channel I didn't receive, so I didn't actually have to do anything


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Mine is rebooting repeatedly, and as of last night, it was 'permanently' (20+ minutes, I lost patience, unplugged it) stuck on the "Welcome, Powering Up screen"

So I check the forums and find that an update has been pushed. Guess it hosed my S3. 

I DO realize my drive could just have been on the verge of death anyway. Time to figure out what the issue is, and also decide whether the Amazon Deal-of-the-Day 1TB WD Green drive will be the right choice for an upgrade. Back when they were released, I remember hearing that (and participating in discussions, and then putting off my upgrade, because) these drives were TiVo-S3-incompatible!

ETA: The Welcome screen was accompanied by all 4 LED's on the front OLED panel (and the TiVo logo) staying lit. I tried the Kickstart codes, Pause at reboot with 54 right away, but got no response from it. Sigh.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

If you don't mind opening it up, remove its hard drive, download the drive manufacturer diagnostic disk, put the hard drive in your desktop computer and run the diagnostics on it. Over the years, this has fixed TiVo drives for me, and all it cost me was some effort.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

On this new keyboard feature. Is it as simple as plug it in the USB port and your off to the races?

Thanks,


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

My THD was upgraded to 11h last week automatically just fine.

Since the upgrade, I have noticed that THD has been rebooting itself more frequently. like 4 times in 5 days. Twice during recording (programs cut in the middle).

Today, I came home from work to find that THD was stuck on "Welcome, Powering Up" screen after the reboot. Missed most of shows during the day.

I can't think of anything that may have changed in the environment. This may just be a coincidence, but I have not experienced such random reboots with this THD before or after I upgraded the internal drive (I have been running with a wdidled WD20EARS drive for a few months).

I suppose I should try the kickstart to make sure the drive is still ok, but I will be paying more attention to the unplanned reboots this week. I wish there was an easy way to go back to 11g to see if the reboots would go away.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

RTstratSpring said:


> On this new keyboard feature. Is it as simple as plug it in the USB port and your off to the races?
> 
> Thanks,


Pretty much, if it is based on the HID standard.


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

yukit said:


> My THD was upgraded to 11h last week automatically just fine.
> 
> Since the upgrade, I have noticed that THD has been rebooting itself more frequently. like 4 times in 5 days. Twice during recording (programs cut in the middle).
> 
> ...


I just replaced the hard drive less that 3 weeks ago (1TB Hitachi) and was very happy. But 11h comes along and it is rebooting a lot!

The new drive checks out fine. Kickstart will work for around 12 hours, but the reboots start again and I am ready to boot TiVo out the window.

I would reimage the drive, but then I would have to have Comcast come back and pair the cable card. I planned to backup this drive after Comcast came last time, but did not have the chance yet (backup was planned for this coming weekend).

This TiVo HD is still under warranty, but TiVo wants $50 to swap it! I will be looking at the new Comcast AnyRoom DVR I guess.

BTW, we are still very happy with our Series 2 DT in the bedroom, it has worked flawlessly for years!

- Steve


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

Tivos aren't supposed to randomly reboot (except when installing software updates). If it does it more than once a year, I'd say you have serious problems. I've had my Series 3 since it was first released almost 4 years ago, and it has never unexpectedly rebooted. I did get a couple green screens when I messed around with adding an external drive, so I just got rid of it and never looked back. I have upgraded the internal drive twice. The hard drive is usually the first thing to go, so I think replacing or upgrading it every 2 years is a very good idea. After that, I've heard the power supplies are the next most likely issue. Good luck!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I agree. Tivos should never spontaneously reboot if not installing software (which on the Series 3 units is a few times a year).

Also you can email [email protected] to get cablecards paired.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

So I just got one of the new refurb S3 units. I have no clue what software it is running as I havent powered it on yet but can I assume that this update has not replaced the need for 2 cable cards?


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

A J Ricaud said:


> Pretty much, if it is based on the HID standard.


Thanks A J Ricaud!!


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

morac said:


> I agree. Tivos should never spontaneously reboot if not installing software (which on the Series 3 units is a few times a year).
> 
> Also you can email [email protected] to get cablecards paired.


That did not work for me. They did call me after I sent an email, but they still insisted on sending a technician to call in the numbers to the dispatcher, it took hill all of 5 minutes to make his visit, and I waited 5 days for the visit.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

danplaysbass said:


> So I just got one of the new refurb S3 units. I have no clue what software it is running as I havent powered it on yet but can I assume that this update has not replaced the need for 2 cable cards?


No, the S3 will ALWAYS require 2 cable cards.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

danplaysbass said:


> So I just got one of the new refurb S3 units. I have no clue what software it is running as I havent powered it on yet but can I assume that this update has not replaced the need for 2 cable cards?


Correct. The S3 will always require two cablecards. TiVo has said that they can't upgrade/update the S3 to use one cablecard due to hardware issues. Originally thought they could, but have since said it can't happen.

ETA: or what dbenrosen just said


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Will the keyboard allow you to jump to a selection in the play list by hitting the first letter of a title or actor?

Or is that too much to ask?


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

Joe3 said:


> Will the keyboard allow you to jump to a selection in the play list by hitting the first letter of a title or actor?
> 
> Or is that too much to ask?


I wish, all it can do in the now playing list at this time is go up and down and page up and down, maybe in the future?


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

csm10495 said:


> I wish, all it can do in the now playing list at this time is go up and down and page up and down, maybe in the future?


WTF-it does that now, really This is a joke, right?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MPSAN said:


> Post 10 on this thread shows some...
> 
> Cursor keys = arrows
> Enter = Select
> ...


Does anybody know what the keyboard key is for the *enter* key on the TiVo remote ? (bottom right key of the TiVo remote)


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

csm10495 said:


> I wish, all it can do in the now playing list at this time is go up and down and page up and down, maybe in the future?


You can use -> key, also labelled (-) to jump to the end, then beginning of the list.

I was ecstatic when I found this shortcut.


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone else notice F11 _only_ goes to TiVo Central if you push it again it won't go to Now Playing. If on TiVo Central it wont do anything.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

dcstager said:


> Since one USB port has the wireless Tivo adapter and the other is connected to the tuning adapter... can you plug in some kind of passive USB hub into the Tivo to use more than two devices if I wanted to use a keyboard?





socrplyr said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe the Tivo software had supported USB hubs for a while now. There is really no such thing as a passive hub. There are powered and unpowered ones, but not passive. There should be no difference between the two kinds, unless the wireless adapter/keyboard needs more power (then you just need a powered one).


I have problems with one of the USB ports on my HD, so it's unusable. I first got a USB multiport cable, unpowered, and both the TA and the Network card would be OK until a reboot. I'd have to manually remove and insert each for the TiVo to recognize them again.

I ended up buying a powered USB hub, and both devices seem to be OK after a TiVo reboot without any intervention on my part.

I'm hoping that the update would help with the TA resets, but that's a whole other ordeal. I had one last night, but I wasn't aware of the update, so I don't know if I have it or not, yet.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

csm10495 said:


> Anyone else notice F11 _only_ goes to TiVo Central if you push it again it won't go to Now Playing. If on TiVo Central it wont do anything.


I would wager that the F11 key sends the equivalent of the "DirecTV" key press to the unit. The behavior you describe matches that. DirecTV button on the DirecTV branded peanut remotes that came with combo boxes had that same behavior (which is actually quite convenient for getting the TiVo UI into a known state--the main screen).


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

StanSimmons said:


> Many of the early IR PC keyboards, like the SK-7500, used either PS/2 connector dongles or used the serial IR built into many laptops and some desktops. Those early IR keyboards won't work, and neither will the "WebPal" and other similar IR keyboards for TV Web products.
> 
> *I'm hoping that the Microsoft branded "eHome" IR keyboard/mouse products made in the last few years will work. I have one that I've used with my HTPC and I'm waiting on v11.0h to give it a try.*


Well, my "eHome" keyboard did not work. Now I've got to figure out which RF keyboard I'm gonna buy.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

StanSimmons said:


> Well, my "eHome" keyboard did not work. Now I've got to figure out which RF keyboard I'm gonna buy.


I am using the Logitech Wii wireless keyboard with great success and it cost me less than $20 on Amazon, I sure one can find it for less money by doing a search. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001D1HCF6/ref=oss_product


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Hi all.

Is anyone beside me having this trouble since 11.0h? My networked TIVO's (1 s3 & 2 HD's) are all doing this. The icons on the Now playing list for the other TIVO's come and go at will. You can always re-boot the TIVO which having the trouble seeing the others. But that's a big PIA. This NEVER happened before 11:0h. I think it's buggy software. When 1 TIVO can't see the other 2, you can still connect to TIVO for a download. So, I rule out a network trouble. 

Anyone have any Idea?

Don H


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

First thing you can try is enabling the "multicast" filter on your router, if there is one. That sometimes helps. 

If that doesn't work, my advice if you are having MRV problems is to power down all devices on your network between and including the TiVo boxes. So unplug your TiVos, your router and any switches that the TiVos are connected to. 

The plug in the router and switches. Let them start up and then plug in the TiVos. I've yet to see a MRV problem that survives that.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wtkflhn said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Is anyone beside me having this trouble since 11.0h? My networked TIVO's (1 s3 & 2 HD's) are all doing this. The icons on the Now playing list for the other TIVO's come and go at will. You can always re-boot the TIVO which having the trouble seeing the others. But that's a big PIA. This NEVER happened before 11:0h. I think it's buggy software. When 1 TIVO can't see the other 2, you can still connect to TIVO for a download. So, I rule out a network trouble.
> 
> ...


I have 5 TiVos, 4 with V11h and no MRV problems, but I do use a static IP address for each TiVo.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

wtkflhn said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Is anyone beside me having this trouble since 11.0h? My networked TIVO's (1 s3 & 2 HD's) are all doing this. The icons on the Now playing list for the other TIVO's come and go at will. You can always re-boot the TIVO which having the trouble seeing the others. But that's a big PIA. This NEVER happened before 11:0h. I think it's buggy software. When 1 TIVO can't see the other 2, you can still connect to TIVO for a download. So, I rule out a network trouble.
> 
> ...


Don, instead of a power cycle, try to unplug the lan cable and then plug it in again. Do the other THD's come back. If so, disconnect the LAN cables and power the TiVo's off and 1 by 1 reconnect the LAN cables.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

StanSimmons said:


> Well, my "eHome" keyboard did not work. Now I've got to figure out which RF keyboard I'm gonna buy.





lessd said:


> I am using the Logitech Wii wireless keyboard with great success and it cost me less than $20 on Amazon, I sure one can find it for less money by doing a search. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001D1HCF6/ref=oss_product


I just got a mini "keypad" made for PS3, but it works well! I posted about it in another thread.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

csm10495 said:


> Anyone else notice F11 _only_ goes to TiVo Central if you push it again it won't go to Now Playing. If on TiVo Central it wont do anything.


Twice works for me on my mini PS3 "keypad".


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

I just encountered a new bug with version 11h. I'm not completely sure that it wasn't there with previous versions but I've never noticed it before.

When you are on the Grid guide, you can input a channel number and it will skip to that channel on the guide. The first time you bring up the guide it will correctly go to OTA digital channel numbers (XX-1, XX-2, etc). However, the next time you try one of those channels, the TiVo will interpret the dash as a "skip to the next day" instead of a dash. If you input 11-1, you end up with the guide on tomorrow's listing for channel 111 instead. You can reset it by exiting the guide and re-entering it. However, you only get one shot that works each time.

This occurs on both of my TiVoHD's as well as all three Series 3's. It also occurs with the peanut remote as well as with my MX-850, so it isn't remote specific.

Can anyone else verify this?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I can confirm that bug. It actually seems that the skip to end key alternates between acting like the - key and skipping ahead a day. Every odd time I press it it displays - and every even time I use it it jumps to the next day. Good catch, not sure exactly how you can report it though.


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

No, I'm seeing something different. Often the guide highlights and switches to the primary channel before I can input the tenth digit. Not always. Once on the primary, going to a secondary is no problem. I mainly use cable channels though except for some scheduled recordings. So I don't know how it was before 11.0h. Not what you're seeing in any case.

Edit: You're right. That's exactly what's happening. Don't know how I missed it on the first check.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Jasac said:


> Stan trying to PM for an image but don't have 5 posts so it won't allow me to PM. Please email me at jasac at lcturbonet dot com


Duplicate posts are against forum rules.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

wtkflhn said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Is anyone beside me having this trouble since 11.0h? My networked TIVO's (1 s3 & 2 HD's) are all doing this. The icons on the Now playing list for the other TIVO's come and go at will. You can always re-boot the TIVO which having the trouble seeing the others. But that's a big PIA. This NEVER happened before 11:0h. I think it's buggy software. When 1 TIVO can't see the other 2, you can still connect to TIVO for a download. So, I rule out a network trouble.
> 
> ...


 OK. This is a followup to this post. I guess I'm wrong and the problem appears to have been network related. I have 3 TIVO's. One is eithernet connected, the other 2 are wireless. Co-incidently Blackberry came up with a new desktop in wanted me to download on my PC. The initial download from BB was ok. But when I went to updated my cellphone, after about 3 hours, it failed and said I had network problems. I said retry, and it seemed to complete.  At least the phone is working ok.

The one TIVO I'm having trouble seeing is the eithernet unit. So, since I had an extra wireless network adapther, I decided to move it to wireless. The network gave me hell about it, and I ended up turning off security and finally got all 3 units working. I also rebooted the router and the modem. The speed is up on my PC. and all the TIVO's seem to be talking to each other again. If I have time this weekend, I'll try getting the security back up.

My thanks to all of those who responded with suggestions and help.

Don H


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

Ok all again. This is a follow up to my post above. I can not live with the 3 wireless TIVO's. Splitting up the bandwith 3 ways, make the downloads between machines way too slow. It took almost 3 hours to move a 2 hr movie from on machine to another. Usually, it takes about 40 min. So, I put the unit I had on eithernet back to eithernet. Wireless didn't really fix my problem anyway. I'm beginiing to think that if there's traffic on the net, it makes the other TIVO icons dissappear, but I'm not really sure about that. If I make any startling new discoveries, I'll post them. But right now, I'm back to buggy software in 11.0h release.

Don H


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

wtkflhn said:


> Ok all again. This is a follow up to my post above. I can not live with the 3 wireless TIVO's. Splitting up the bandwith 3 ways, make the downloads between machines way too slow. It took almost 3 hours to move a 2 hr movie from on machine to another. Usually, it takes about 40 min. So, I put the unit I had on eithernet back to eithernet. Wireless didn't really fix my problem anyway. I'm beginiing to think that if there's traffic on the net, it makes the other TIVO icons dissappear, but I'm not really sure about that. If I make any startling new discoveries, I'll post them. But right now, I'm back to buggy software in 11.0h release.
> 
> Don H


Don, on the wired TIVO did you try to unplug and then re-plug the LAN cable to see if the other units show up?


----------



## DirtyHarry3033 (Jan 19, 2008)

I saw this thread last month and wanted to try out a USB keyboard with the Tivo. But I didn't have V11h yet. Well it got installed sometime in the last couple weeks so I plugged in a spare keyboard and it worked fine in the "Find by Name" section.

But as mentioned by others, it didn't work in "Tivo Search" or any of the VOD searches. Except for cursor and num keys.

Well I bought an HP Wireless Elite keyboard last week to use with Tivo and it died after 2 days  Exchanged it for a new one today and I've been testing it all afternoon to make sure it works.

Well guess what? Out of curiosity I tried a "Tivo Search" and an "Amazon" search. The keyboard is now working with BOTH of them - not just cursor and num keys but alpha keys also  It's also working with Blockbuster and Youtube. Don't have a Netflix account so I couldn't try that.

Somebody must have done something! The response is slower than crap but it still beats picking one letter at a time from the onscreen "keyboard"


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

DirtyHarry3033 said:


> Well guess what? Out of curiosity I tried a "Tivo Search" and an "Amazon" search. The keyboard is now working with BOTH of them - not just cursor and num keys but alpha keys also  It's also working with Blockbuster and Youtube. Don't have a Netflix account so I couldn't try that.
> 
> Somebody must have done something! The response is slower than crap but it still beats picking one letter at a time from the onscreen "keyboard"


Confirmed! I tried the TiVo Search and it was extremely slow but it worked! Maybe the parts of the update only happened after a certain time.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

DirtyHarry3033 said:


> Well guess what? Out of curiosity I tried a "Tivo Search" and an "Amazon" search. The keyboard is now working with BOTH of them - not just cursor and num keys but alpha keys also


Awesome find. I'll try to confirm this later.



> _Somebody must have done something!_


There are two parts to getting direct keyboard entry working in HME apps: getting the TiVo software updated to pass appropriate events, and updating the apps themselves to recognize those events. It's possible that the first part was done with the release of 11.0h/14.5, but that's independent of the second part, which is presumably why you didn't see the results at first.

I kind of expected this, but I didn't pursue it because I was so disappointed that the KEYBOARD command for the telnet interface was _not_ ported to 11.0h, as it should have been.


----------

